# Delete and start over



## jamesroy (Nov 14, 2016)

I made some mistakes setting up my library and I want to start over. How do I do that when I can't even find that library to delete. I want to make a library on a separate hard drive where my Aperture lib is and I want to import the Aperture lib to make a Lightroom lib. Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 15, 2016)

If by "library" you mean "catalog", open Lightroom and on the menu bar go to Lightroom>Catalog Settings>General tab, which will reveal the name and location of your current catalog. You can close Lightroom and move that catalog (together with the associated "_catalogname_ Previews.lrdata" package) to a new location of your choice (anywhere except a network drive is OK), then double-click on the relocated catalog to launch Lightroom.

Or if you really want to "start over", simply do File>New Catalog from inside Lightroom, and create the new catalog in the location of your choosing.


----------

